# Egurko Ortza Dart 600



## Andrew Lincs (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi all and as I mentioned in my new members introduction I have just purchased a used 2001 Ergurko Dart 600.
It was not at all well but as an ex maintenance engineer I managed to fault find a few issues and have now got it fully working, I tested the machine using the previous owners programs that are stored on floppy disc's! Understanding the thing in regards to programming is proving difficult for me and the user manual is about as much use as an Ashtray on a motorcycle.......The controller is a HSD NC plus400 ( very retro looking thing with a small VGA screen ) I'm trying to at least program a simple routing routine but without much luck. If anyone here could shed some light in this area it would be much appreciated! I'm hoping to also transfer files directly from my CAD software but I'm unsure as to what the post processor is, looking at what programs are currently stored I can see that they are either NC and or NC .Pan files but thats about as far as I'm getting.

Cheers for any help on this.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That may be a form of NC Studio control. If it is, this may help How to Operate a CNC Router with NC Studio?

Postprocessor would be one of the NC Studio processors. I think that machine has a ATC so the PP will probably contain ATC. It will also depend on the units, mm, or inch, the file was designed in.


----------



## Andrew Lincs (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the reply there kind sir. So, with a bit more research the machine controller is normally under the name Biesse NC 410 but NC Plus 400 is printed on the screen surround bezel. The maintenance screen area has the normal about stuff and says Rover 410 but thats about it. See attached images of what I'm working with and as I say, the user manual is pretty useless to say the least, especially for me anyway lol. Electrically it is now working perfectly after 2wks of fault finding the control circuits, the schematics are all in Italian but google translate helped a great deal here. I've managed to load a program from the previous owners floppies and found a file that was in fact a routing routine and have tried to reverse engineer and edit the lines and yes, it did route a pattern but I just want to be able to send files from either MasterCam, Fusion, SolidWorks etc as 2D DXF's. The search goes on for any better programming info


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If I were you, I would contact the design software companies a tell them you need a post processor for your machine. Another thought would be is look on the forums for those software companies.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One more thing, make sure you spell the name correctly "Egurko Ortza Dart 600" so any search will not rule out the miss-spelling.


----------



## Andrew Lincs (Aug 17, 2021)

MEBCWD said:


> One more thing, make sure you spell the name correctly "Egurko Ortza Dart 600" so any search will not rule out the miss-spelling.


It would appear I overlooked that detail, rectified.............


----------



## trojan.dano (Dec 12, 2021)

Andrew Lincs said:


> Hi all and as I mentioned in my new members introduction I have just purchased a used 2001 Ergurko Dart 600.
> It was not at all well but as an ex maintenance engineer I managed to fault find a few issues and have now got it fully working, I tested the machine using the previous owners programs that are stored on floppy disc's! Understanding the thing in regards to programming is proving difficult for me and the user manual is about as much use as an Ashtray on a motorcycle.......The controller is a HSD NC plus400 ( very retro looking thing with a small VGA screen ) I'm trying to at least program a simple routing routine but without much luck. If anyone here could shed some light in this area it would be much appreciated! I'm hoping to also transfer files directly from my CAD software but I'm unsure as to what the post processor is, looking at what programs are currently stored I can see that they are either NC and or NC .Pan files but thats about as far as I'm getting.
> 
> Cheers for any help on this.
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @trojan.dano .

Did you have a question? Just seemed to copy Andrews post.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @trojan.dano


----------

